# Angel Kidded new pics added!!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Of all days....my late dads 55th birthday.  
It is either day 145 or day 152 but my Angel came through for me with a healthy and FAST delivery of :kidred: :kidred: :wahoo:

So fast that by the time I realized she was actually pushing, I had just enough time to get a towel under her and baby #1 was out...a little gold/white very pygmy looking baby, Angel sat up to see her baby and literally was sitting on #2's nose!! I had to put #1 in front of her so #2 could be born...this kid just about fell out! #2 is a very leggy nigi looking Angel CLONE!









#1








#2








Each baby was just over 3lbs.

It turned to be a very busy and dramatic day...my goat buddy Steph had a doe deliver an hour and a half before Angel with a buckling...I had just gotten the kids dried off and colostrum into them that I went to help Stephs doe, she had a second kid stuck in a very awkward position, got her out but the baby is chilled, please send prayers for Stephs doe and doeling ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congrats Liz!!!!! I am so glad everything went well!!! :leap:  :clap: :stars: :wahoo: :birthday: arty: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Thank you.... and Ashley, you were right!

I am so thankful for all the prayers and good thoughts that have been sent my way, I truly believe that is what made my kidding season end in such a wonderful way :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

YAY! Congratulations on the sweet girls! Great job Angel!!
Are you keeping one of them??


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Oh Congrats on a great easy kidding and twin does to boot!!!!!! arty: They are so cute... love the little chunky one! LOL Are you retaining one of them?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

LOL and it's not often I'm right about kid genders!!!

I am so happy this was a real easy kidding for you! Great way to end kidding season indeed! :hug: :hi5:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congrats!  They are adoreable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

How adorable ...congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

congrats Liz again! thanks for the text

They are way cute -- glad you got some Teddy girls


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

They are very pretty Liz. Im glad everything went well with her. Glad you got to girls, how cool is that. Congrats.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Yay! I am so happy everything went well! Congrats on the two new doelings--way to go Angel! 

Hope your friend's doe and kid recover quickly...


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

They are beautiful


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

They are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on twin girls!! That is awesome


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

They are beautiful Liz. How is Steph's doing today?


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congrats Liz!!! Cant get better than that!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congratulations, Liz! They are both beauties!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

All have been doing well, girls eating constantly and very active.

Stephs baby and mom are doing well, baby is having a problem with regulating her temp and isn't as quick to get to the teat as her brother but Steph has been very attentive in making sure she's eating, mom is sore and swollen but is up and eating and being attentive to her babies.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congrats! Beautiful babies! Hope Steph's baby will pull through okay....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

We need some Fluffy pics!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Congrats-could not be more wonderful! :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

YEAH!!! That is awesome! Congrats. . . and they are so sweet looking!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Wow.....how did I miss this :doh: ? So happy for you Liz!......cute, cute babies!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

Fuzzy pics coming as soon as I can get them to upload!

The white baby actually has "white tips" all over! her undercoat is the same apricot color of her sister!

They have names too....Peaches n Cream! As a pair it sounds cute but their new owner has chance to name them.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

GREAT NAMES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel Kidded*

The names were suggested by Steph....she was here to see them today as her mama and babies are doing very well...Thank God!

These are the best I could get, these girls are balls of energy!
Sweet Cream
















Peaches
















Peaches and Sweet Cream








Look at the legs on Sweetie! Definately showing her nigie side there!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Steph rocks  Glad to hear all is well with her too!

Peaches and Sweet Cream are ADORABLE-ICIOUS!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....adorable and the name fits her well..... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

they are adorable!!!  great name too!!


----------

